# 20 Gallon Long stocking ideas?



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Just purchased a new 20 Gallon long tank on kijiji for $25 and I want to do a CRS/CBS tank, but the thing is, I have no "aquascaping inspiration". Does anyone want to give suggestions on what plants to put in, etc? 
I'm probably going to have 3x 23w 6500k CFLs from Home Depot with DIY and maybe even pressurized CO2


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

just a moss scape will do.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> just a moss scape will do.


Any pictures? I need something to base my idea on


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

like this one


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Just purchased a new 20 Gallon long tank on kijiji for $25 and I want to do a CRS/CBS tank, but the thing is, I have no "aquascaping inspiration". Does anyone want to give suggestions on what plants to put in, etc?
> I'm probably going to have 3x 23w 6500k CFLs from Home Depot with DIY and maybe even pressurized CO2


I would have mosses tied to slates/rocks, with tall plants like vals or willow-leaf hygros in the back.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> like this one


how do you get moss to carpet like that?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

buy a driftwood and stick the moss thats all. or like this


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

well just tied it on a rock or driftwood and just wait.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

look at this simple but yet beautiful


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> buy a driftwood and stick the moss thats all. or like this


I'm just amazed it can cover the substrate entirely!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Well ... looks like I don't have enough substrate
Can anyone recommend a reliable substrate for cheap? (I'm kinda on a budget)


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Well ... looks like I don't have enough substrate
> Can anyone recommend a reliable substrate for cheap? (I'm kinda on a budget)


I have natural color substrate good for 10 gallon if you like. 10$


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> I have natural color substrate good for 10 gallon if you like. 10$


Ahh, I was looking for something black, maybe even brown
thanks though


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

you can try flourite substrate. search it on internet but I think the price is 30$+include tax rated for 10gallon.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> you can try flourite substrate. search it on internet but I think the price is 30$+include tax rated for 10gallon.


Aha, for that much I can get 9lbs of Netlea soil


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yup thats right. if I were you just save for 2 bags


----------

